# pics of a couple new building kits



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

a few kits i've built over the past few weeks. 1 korber, 2 steam era structures.:smokin:











































DA%*&MN, pics show where i need some touchup!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, :thumbsup: you need a small loading dock for the steel building. 

Have you posted pictures of your trestle somewhere yet?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks ed,
yea loading docks needed, paints still we on these. set on layout to get them out of the way.

no pics of trestle yet.

ed wants to check if thats his camelback sittin up there.:cheeky4:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope mine is holding down my David Stockwell trestle.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

someday i have to get mine weathered a little bit, it's to SHINEY


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cole226 said:


> someday i have to get mine weathered a little bit, it's to SHINEY



I don't know why but I can't get myself to weather any O trains.

HO & N yes but not O. :dunno:


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice job! I like the Red Wing Shoes & Mail Pouch signs. I think old signs really add to a building. Did the down spot come with the kit or did you make it? If so, what did you use to make it?
Thanks for posting,
D.A.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Model Train Structures said:


> Did the down spot come with the kit or did you make it? If so, what did you use to make it?
> Thanks for posting,
> D.A.


thanks mts,
the downspout came with the kit. it is small aluminum tubing.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

big ed said:


> I don't know why but I can't get myself to weather any O trains.
> 
> HO & N yes but not O. :dunno:


i won't weather anything i think "collectable", but the stuff designated for running, why not?
i use powders anyway, so i could just wipe them off.


----------

